# How to sing the blues



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's an amusing, but true in a way, list of tips on how to sing the blues-

Blues

I like this one-


> # "I got a good woman" is a bad way to begin the blues, unless you stick something nasty in the next line:
> 
> * I got a good woman-- "with the meanest dog in town".


and this one


> You can't have the blues in an office or a shopping mall, the lighting is wrong.


As for the first one-Most blues begin "woke up this morning." I have written a blues song that started- "woke up this morning." (I was writing a song based on blues cliches), so the list had me hooked from the start.

Enjoy.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

good one ...thanks
RIFF


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this one made beer come out my nose-

"Persons with names like Sierra or Sequoia will not be permitted to sing the blues no matter how many men they shoot in Memphis."


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

get divorced:frown:


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

oooooooh little girl why you burn my guitar yuoooooooo know it done you no wrong lolol :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

And once you've read the rules, you can get your blues name!
I'm Curly Eyes McGee.
http://www.outliermusic.com/jokes_bluesname.htm


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sleep Fingers Jefferson .... ya that's me


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> And once you've read the rules, you can get your blues name!
> I'm Curly Eyes McGee.
> http://www.outliermusic.com/jokes_bluesname.htm


It's not working for me.

That kind of gives me the blues...

(And I found a variation of the blues list on that site as well-here.)


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Huh....I'm "Ugly Davis"......that's why I sing the blues..(no middle initial)

"since my baby left me..I'm on the road to hell.....
"Ugly is my first name......barman ring that bell..."
cheers
RIFF


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

Blind bones blue here but i think I'll drop the blue so blind bones lol played in a band called[ dr. bones] sdsre


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

A guy named David Bromberg, who was a new artist at the time, appeared on a TV talk show with George Harrison. His quote was "You gotta suffer before you sing the blues". To 'sell' the song, he's got a point.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And we've all suffered in one way or another--and it ain't a contest to see who has suffered the most.

And sometimes it helps to laugh at things--and that list makes me laugh.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey I'm Old Baby Parker.....gotta like it....

Auger


----------

